# Fair price for used Lopi Endeavor?



## rdust (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm thinking of purchasing a larger stove at some point in the near future.  What is a fair asking price for my Endeavor?  

It was purchased in 2009, used for last season and this season.(almost 5 cord last year, 2.5 so far this year)  It has a black door, black steel legs and a blower.  The paint on the door is fading in some spots along the top edge and the cook top has some scratches from moving the stove top thermometer around when I had one on it.  I have the touch up for this but would rather not touch it up since it may look as if I'm hiding something.  Everything else if fine, bricks are good, the steel shows no signs of warping/cracking and the glass is scratch free.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## sixman (Feb 8, 2011)

How well do you like the blower on your Endeavor? I am thinking of getting one for mine but $300 is a big chunk of change for a fan.


----------



## rdust (Feb 9, 2011)

sixman said:
			
		

> How well do you like the blower on your Endeavor? I am thinking of getting one for mine but $300 is a big chunk of change for a fan.




I wouldn't dream of burning in the cold without it.  In the shoulder season I don't use it much but in this cold it's really needed.  It's a night a day difference between with or without.


----------



## Pagey (Feb 9, 2011)

Considering the price new, I'd think 1,000 to 1,200 would be fair.


----------



## madrone (Feb 9, 2011)

Pagey said:
			
		

> Considering the price new, I'd think 1,000 to 1,200 would be fair.



That's about about where they've been on CL here. There's one up for $1150 right now. (with_ very _black glass, I must say.)


----------



## ddown (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm in Michigan might be interested. Sent you a PM


----------



## summit (Feb 9, 2011)

brand new w/ out fan = 2100... I'd ask 1500 at least, let them try to talk ya down! ;-)


----------



## logger (Feb 9, 2011)

summit said:
			
		

> brand new w/ out fan = 2100... I'd ask 1500 at least, let them try to talk ya down! ;-)


You're stepping on ddown's toes! lol


----------



## homebrewz (Feb 12, 2011)

Just picked up a used Endeavor for $350. Its 10 years old, had the burn tubes replaced last year, a few of the firebricks are cracked and chipped, no signs of warping or cracking. Some surface rust though from where it got snowed on while it was under an overhang. No blower. We'll see how it does.. I felt it was a good deal. If it doesn't work out it will go back on CL later this year. I'm sure I could get at least that for it.


----------



## keeper of the flame (Feb 12, 2011)

Last Fall I sold my 2 year old Lopi Answer insert for $ 1100.  It had brass trim and included the surround panels, but I kept the blower.  I think you are in the ballpark at $ 1200.


----------



## rdust (Feb 13, 2011)

I have it up locally for 1500 OBO, I'll move on the price but I'm not willing to take a bath on it.  The stove works great, I'll continue to burn it if need be.  I'd like to step up to a CAT around the same size or a larger non CAT but I'll manage just fine either way.  I really love the Lopi quality and burn characteristics, I wish the Liberty would take a longer split for n/s loading.


----------

